# Riser Block For G0728 Mill



## Penguin (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anybody make one, if not, has anybody designed one?   If designed can you share the drawings?   I am looking to increase the vertical capacity by about 6".  the problem is that you loose about that much between the chuck and the vise.  thanks


dee
;-D


----------



## TomS (Feb 27, 2015)

Penguin said:


> Does anybody make one, if not, has anybody designed one?   If designed can you share the drawings?   I am looking to increase the vertical capacity by about 6".  the problem is that you loose about that much between the chuck and the vise.  thanks
> 
> 
> dee
> ;-D



If Grizzly doesn't offer one I wouldn't know where you can buy it.  But I do remember reading in one of the machinists magazines where one was fabricated from a piece of appropriately sized heavy wall pipe/tubing and a couple of pipe flanges.  I know this doesn't give you any details but hopefully it gives you an idea on a solution to your question.

Tom S


----------



## tomh (Feb 27, 2015)

Penguin said:


> Does anybody make one, if not, has anybody designed one?   If designed can you share the drawings?   I am looking to increase the vertical capacity by about 6".  the problem is that you loose about that much between the chuck and the vise.  thanks
> 
> 
> dee
> ;-D


----------



## tomh (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok  try this again lol    Go to yahoo 6x26 group they have photos and measurements to build  one.


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 27, 2015)

I built one for my 14" band saw.  I used 4" square steel pipe and I think that it was about 3/8" wall thickness.  I used 5/8" steel plate for the end caps.  The band saw only uses one 3/4" bolt to sandwich it all together but it holds with no problem for a saw.  I used a long section of "all-thread".  I would think that I would use a 4-bolt pattern for a mill.


----------



## Penguin (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks gang   the 6x26 group is great.....


----------

